# progress update :)



## bmezine (Feb 26, 2016)

Hey All,

Ive been following my diet and workout for 3 months now, and i thought it was time for a little update.

Some of you really helped me in terms of diet and motivation for which i thank you all!

in 3 months time ive gained weight but lost bf % which im more then happy with hahah 

Let me know what you guys think and dont hold back.

Criticize and give your honest opinion 

Left 3 months ago, right yesterday after lunch..


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 26, 2016)

Bro I know you....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 26, 2016)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Bro I know you....



You swiped right? 

ZING!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 26, 2016)

bmezine said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Ive been following my diet and workout for 3 months now, and i thought it was time for a little update.
> 
> ...



Nice job dood.  That's great progress and quick too.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 26, 2016)

Is that a pack of cigarettes that has faded a square  outline in your front pocket like you would see a ring in the back pocket of a cowboy's wranglers from the can of Copenhagen ?


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 26, 2016)

for 3 months youve done a hell of a job , keep it up dude


----------



## Beefcake (Feb 26, 2016)

Great job keep it going.  Are you running a cycle or natty?


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 26, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> You swiped right?
> 
> ZING!



Damn you pillar.


----------



## mickems (Feb 26, 2016)

Waist is smaller and you look leaner. I like that piercing in your belly button too. j.k. good job brother.


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 26, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Is that a pack of cigarettes that has faded a square  outline in your front pocket like you would see a ring in the back pocket of a cowboy's wranglers from the can of Copenhagen ?



it's a wallet


----------



## Maijah (Feb 26, 2016)

Nice job man, keep it up lookin good (all homo)


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 26, 2016)

Jenner said:


> it's a wallet



Oh I see, Robert plant carries a wallet in his front pocket too.


----------



## DF (Feb 26, 2016)

That looks painful!


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 27, 2016)

DF said:


> That looks painful!



what, Robert Plants dick being smashed by his tight jeans??????


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 27, 2016)

Jenner said:


> what, Robert Plants dick being smashed by his tight jeans??????



I thought that was his wallet....oh my!


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 27, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> I thought that was his wallet....oh my!



lol, and you are the only one that would


----------



## bmezine (Feb 29, 2016)

Beefcake said:


> Great job keep it going.  Are you running a cycle or natty?



for now all natty,

Planning on running a Tren Ace cycle when i reach 12%BF


----------



## bmezine (Feb 29, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> You swiped right?
> 
> ZING!



i literally almost pissed myself reading that comment hahahah
'
hats off to you sir


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 29, 2016)

bmezine said:


> for now all natty,
> 
> Planning on running a Tren Ace cycle when i reach 12%BF



You've never ran anything before? If so please do not run tren your first time.


----------



## Jscs94 (Feb 29, 2016)

Great job bmezine! Keep up the hardwork, it's definitely paying off.


----------



## bmezine (Feb 29, 2016)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Bro I know you....



From what would that be?


----------



## bmezine (Feb 29, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> You've never ran anything before? If so please do not run tren your first time.



No until now all natural, what would you recommend instead of tren? winny maybe?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 29, 2016)

bmezine said:


> No until now all natural, what would you recommend instead of tren? winny maybe?



We'll I suggest u do alot of research before u even consider running any steroid. Read the stickies on first cycles then come back and tell me what you learned


----------



## bmezine (Feb 29, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> We'll I suggest u do alot of research before u even consider running any steroid. Read the stickies on first cycles then come back and tell me what you learned



Thanks for the stickies thing, i did read into it and have done allot of research on the cycle in planning on taking..

But after reading what some of you guys on UG recommend for a noob like myself it might be better to start with Test only, to find out what it does to me an how it makes me feel..

But after reading allot on first cycles and noob questions, i might need to spend more time to find a suitable cycle for me, and make amendments in my diet where needed..

thanks for the tip!!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 29, 2016)

Robert Plant's dick has been in places most dick's only dream of going....


----------



## Beedeezy (Feb 29, 2016)

bmezine said:


> Thanks for the stickies thing, i did read into it and have done allot of research on the cycle in planning on taking..
> 
> But after reading what some of you guys on UG recommend for a noob like myself it might be better to start with Test only, to find out what it does to me an how it makes me feel..
> 
> ...


BME, focus more on diet and training. You have a lot of room to grow naturally. What I have learned is most people jump the gun and start cycling too soon when they can make a LOT of positive progress without AAS.
I was guilty of this too. 
You don't have to be on gear to be a part of this board. Stick around, read, ask question and be active. The guys and girls have an endless supply of knowledge and diick pics to last you a life time. Use that to your advantage and keep up the god work bud!


----------



## bmezine (Mar 1, 2016)

Beedeezy said:


> BME, focus more on diet and training. You have a lot of room to grow naturally. What I have learned is most people jump the gun and start cycling too soon when they can make a LOT of positive progress without AAS.
> I was guilty of this too.
> You don't have to be on gear to be a part of this board. Stick around, read, ask question and be active. The guys and girls have an endless supply of knowledge and diick pics to last you a life time. Use that to your advantage and keep up the god work bud!




it always tempting to start a cycle because i have easy access to good quality gear..

I haven't been working out active long enough and i know i have allot of natural growing left to do..

my plan was to start after i lose another 5%BF, but i have decided to postpone this..

I work my ass off 6 days per week for 2-3 hours so i know i am not even close to my natural limit..

Maybe ill wait another year or so, do more reading ask more questions, know my stuff before considering again..

Thanks for your honest advise i appreciate it!

Ps love the dick pic part but im more of a boobie kinda guy


----------



## Beedeezy (Mar 1, 2016)

bmezine said:


> Ps love the dick pic part but im more of a boobie kinda guy



That wasn't a joke, its a crazy huge collection!
There was a time when in order to be a member you had to submit a picture, or at least that's what they told me. Worth the initiation dues now that I've been here a while.


----------



## beastm0de00 (Mar 2, 2016)

bme. You look great for the amount of time you have been working out. All I can add to this is keep going. As far as steroids I cant even touch the surface of what these guys know one thing that was always drilled in my head with regards to steroids is ''test'' is best. Sounds catchy huh. Maybe its true. Best of luck im also new.


----------

